# Over fed squab



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

Can a squab be over fed by its parents ???

One of my whites had laid two eggs, but only one of them hatched. The parents are feeding the squab well. It always have its crop full like the other squabs in the loft, but my concern is, the feed flows out (only a very little quantity though) through his beak after a while. Is this normal ?

The squab is very healthy and feathers are appearing well and has started exploring the nest also, but he walks like heavy dumbbells hanging from his neck and the liquid mixture flows out. He is not making any choking sounds though.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Just monitor him and make sure he is gaining weight, poops and that it is alert. It may be a good idea to clean a bit as spilled crop milk can be source of bacteria.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

that'll happen sometimes and just make sure that his beak stays very clean. crop milk in his gape flanges (corners of either side of his beak) can result in open, infected sores - not fun to deal with. this and plamenh's advice are key in keeping him healthy. good luck with him


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Currently I am wiping his beak and outer crop area with a piece of cloth soaked in water. He is gaining a lot of weight and seems in good shape exploring the nest, would try to get a picture of him soon


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is the fellow, who gave me the fright, is 13 days old now


----------

